# o fată ordinară



## chinesegirl

it means o fata normala sau o fata curva?


----------



## hersko1

chinesegirl said:


> it means o fată normală sau o fată curvă?



Hi,
It actually may mean both !!!
Most likely, it's just a plain, uninteresting girl.
But we actually may use "ordinar / ordinară" to say "vulgar, gross".


----------



## chinesegirl

hersko1 said:


> Hi,
> It actually may mean both !!!
> Most likely, it's just a plain, uninteresting girl.
> But we actually may use "ordinar / ordinară" to say "vulgar, gross".


 
Thank you, hersko!!!

I just asked my neighbour a romanian woman. She told me that it is bad word, like vagabonda o curva.


----------



## Trisia

chinesegirl said:


> *I*t means o fată normală sau o fată curvă?





chinesegirl said:


> Thank you, hersko!!!
> 
> I just asked my neighbour, a *R*omanian woman. She told me that it is a bad word, like vagaboandă or curvă.



Hi,

Please don't use the word "curvă" (notice the diacritical mark) lightly.  It's an offensive word. Your neighbour probably means well and is  trying to avoid your saying something that might offend people, but she  is wrong. Like Hersko said, it means plain, ordinary. In some contexts  it might mean "vulgar", but I'm not sure about gross.

The other two words you used are way more offensive and ugly.

And something else: as you can see, this depends a lot on context.  From now on, kindly tell us where you find these phrases, rather than make us guess  at possible meanings without any hints. Thank you.


----------



## chinesegirl

Thank you Trisia!!
I am sorry , I see here many questions are referred to specific terms or used by professional way or tend to resolve some problems, maybe my words sounded a little stupid and are less meaningful. 

But I learnt Romanian by myself by making conversations with Romanians,watching videos on Youtube or Romanian Tv channels by satellite. And my Romanian friends in real life don´t have a good education level as the people in the forum, they always misspelled the words and don´t know how to explain. So my Oral and Listening comprehension of Romanian are much better than written Romanian. 

Next time I should look up the dictionary of Romanian first, then make a question.


----------



## Reef Archer

No, no, no, Chinesegirl, our boss here didn't intend to chase you away, lol!
Everybody here loves to get busy thinking how to best answer questions - so keep us busy, will you? 

It's just that „curvă” means „whore” and... not in the nice or funny way (if there is such a way); it simply scratches the eardrums, you know?
And you know why? It's a term mostly used by women when referring to other women they despise or hate the most. So it kind of brings a lot of negativity with it.

So, to get back to your original question:
- ordinară doesn't really mean anything; I mean, it means „regular”, „common” and so on, but nobody uses that juxtaposition in natural speech.
- „curvă ordinară” is where things get really serious. The word „ordinară” adds a lot of poison to a regular insult and all of the sudden people start hitting each other.

So, if you want to say something bad to/about someone, don't just call them names; add „ordinar/ordinară” to whatever you call them - and then be prepared for a real fight


----------



## Trisia

I definitely did not want to say that your questions  were stupid in any  way! I'm truly sorry if it sounded like that. In fact, I think it's lovely of you that you  have an interest in Romanian. 
(and I'm not a "boss" )

 I think Reef Archer explained the words very well.


----------



## irinet

We usually do not use 'fată ordinară' instead of 'normală'. We are not English. The only adjective we use is NORMAL/Ă.


----------



## robbie_SWE

irinet said:


> We usually do not use 'fată ordinară' instead of 'normală'. We are not English. The only adjective we use is NORMAL/Ă.



I beg to differ Irinet. *Ordinar*/*ă* is used to express a negative connotation while *normal*/*ă *has an entirely different meaning. 

 Robbie


----------



## irinet

You are right but the context was about 'normal' and 'ordinar' as possible synonyms in relation to English.  I gave the Romanian p.of v. In my explanation.


----------

